# Modern music proven worthy once again!



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

A couple of months back I was talking to a clarinettist friend of mine who is rather fanatical about Russian composers (Glinka, Scriabin, Glazunov and Mosolov in particular) and I asked him if he was familiar with the music of Schnittke, and he said that he wasn't but would like to hear some of his stuff. So I recommended he have a listen to his first symphony and viola concerto but he came back the next day saying that he had to listen to so many Glazunov quartets afterwards to get the horrible noise out of his head. So then I introduced him to Xenakis and he was more tolerant to Schnittke almost immediately. At this point I had figured out that he wasn't too keen on harshly dissonant music by Xenakis. :lol:

About a week later this clarinettist friend of mine told me that he had been listening to Schnittke all the time and had grown to love Xenakis too, he even has a few favourite Xenakis works including S.709. Within a few weeks of listening he now loves twentieth century avant-garde almost as much as Glinka, Scriabin, Glazunov and Mosolov and really finds the beauty in the works of composers such as *Ligeti,* Xenakis, Stockhausen etc. in the rhythm and the contour and colour of the pitches/sounds. If there is no tonal melody and harmonic structure to hang on to, the magic of the works comes out in the other elements of music. 

I'm going to show him *Ligeti's* _Aventures_ and _Nouvelles Aventures_ on Monday.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What a clever person that clarinetist is.... hmm... perhaps I should make acquaintance with him...


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A couple of months back I was talking to a clarinettist friend of mine who is rather fanatical about Russian composers (Glinka, Scriabin, Glazunov and Mosolov in particular) and I asked him if he was familiar with the music of Schnittke, and he said that he wasn't but would like to hear some of his stuff. So I recommended he have a listen to his first symphony and viola concerto but he came back the next day saying that he had to listen to so many Glazunov quartets afterwards to get the horrible noise out of his head. So then I introduced him to Xenakis and he was more tolerant to Schnittke almost immediately. At this point I had figured out that he wasn't too keen on harshly dissonant music by Xenakis. :lol:
> 
> About a week later this clarinettist friend of mine told me that he had been listening to Schnittke all the time and had grown to love Xenakis too, he even has a few favourite Xenakis works including S.709. Within a few weeks of listening he now loves twentieth century avant-garde almost as much as Glinka, Scriabin, Glazunov and Mosolov and really finds the beauty in the works of composers such as *Ligeti,* Xenakis, Stockhausen etc. in the rhythm and the contour and colour of the pitches/sounds. If there is no tonal melody and harmonic structure to hang on to, the magic of the works comes out in the other elements of music.
> 
> I'm going to show him *Ligeti's* _Aventures_ and _Nouvelles Aventures_ on Monday.


I find it a bit bizarre that he'd find Schnittke's viola concerto 'noise'?! It's one of his most lyrical works and full of tonality amidst the more dissonant passages. Then again I once thought Ligeti was just random noise all them years back so hey....


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Good job, CoAG!!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Another "Born Again", through the Gospel of Atonal. :angel:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Modern classical music is like pie, When you eat little its very good, but if you eat too much you start to feel sick.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, I _am_ feeling sick right now, it's true....


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

jani said:


> Modern classical music is like pie, When you eat little its very good, but if you eat too much you start to feel sick.


That could be said for any Era. Best to mix it up.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

jani said:


> Modern classical music is like pie, When you eat little its very good, but if you eat too much you start to feel sick.


This is all kinds of wrong. Bach, now there is a musical pie if ever there was one.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

But there's no such thing as too much Bach.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, also there is no such thing as too much Beethoven!
Bach wrote one of my top 3 violin concertos


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

One of us. One of us. One of us. @[email protected]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Glinka, Scriabin, Glazunov and Mosolov


Myself, I got to hear more of these dudes.


----------

